# Spark Problem!



## gridman (May 13, 2017)

My L1 Gravely walk behind won't start. I noticed that it only has spark when I here a click or snap when it rotates. It is not snapping every time it rotates when cranking. why is it not snapping every rotation. When it does not snap, I have no spark. Any input would be appreciated. Gridman Greg.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds as if the magneto is in need of service. Here is a parts source: http://gtgravelyparts.com/parts.html


----------



## gridman (May 13, 2017)

*spark problem*

Thanks for the reply and thanks for the link for parts!


----------

